# Ouseburn Culvert, Newcastle Upon Tyne



## BigLoada (Nov 15, 2008)

Visited with Sausage , this one is quite local to us but somehow we never get round to having a look at it.
Built in 1907, this concrete culvert was built to allow the Ouseburn to flow under a public landfill, which is now the City Stadium.

In 1939, at a cost of over £11000 it was converted into a huge public air raid shelter, complete with a raised concrete floor (which the river now flows under), benches, lighting, blast shields and bunk beds, and could accomodate 3000 people. 

An enclosed sewage pipe runs along one side however some covers have been ripped off so the air was quite fragrant. 














One of the blast shields:













One of several holes with the sewage flowing beneath:







Pipe full of nastiness:







Showing concrete raised platform, river flowing beneath:













Girder section:



















Sausage acting like a kid again:







Thanks for looking


----------



## Dr.Black (Nov 15, 2008)

*Good stuff*

Nice work Lithium.

I probably live about 6 minutes away from the stadium, and didn't even realise that this was here. Not being a fan of footbal myself (I'd seriously rather stick my washing machine on a 90 minute cycle and watch that instead), I'm tempted to say that during the season the stadium is still used as a 'public landfill' most weekends and on some evenings, but I won't.

Is this anywhere near the Gallowgate area, or is it further down towards the Ouseburn itself?

Picture 10 looks like there has been a section removed(?).

DB


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr.Black said:


> Nice work Lithium.
> 
> I probably live about 6 minutes away from the stadium, and didn't even realise that this was here. Not being a fan of footbal myself (I'd seriously rather stick my washing machine on a 90 minute cycle and watch that instead), I'm tempted to say that during the season the stadium is still used as a 'public landfill' most weekends and on some evenings, but I won't.
> 
> ...



Haha I agree about the football mate! By the way this is not the big football stadium where Newcastle play, its what is called the City Stadium and is over Byker area. And it is the actual Ouse burn yes. There have been loads of sections removed in places including the original staircase that the public would have used during the war.


----------



## sqwasher (Nov 15, 2008)

Really interesting looking at these! You've got some great photos too with well placed torches! Nice one!


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellent stuff Lithium.  Your shots came out really well. The entrance with the flat looking water (it isn't!) and the dirty concrete girders above looks ace. Looking at the pics the shelter looks very clean but it's dry, dusty and very smelly. If anyone is thinking of visiting you should give it a miss if you don't like bad smells!

I don't know why you made me leave that scooter - it was ace.


----------



## phill.d (Nov 15, 2008)

Mate that's an excellent place. Great lighting job on all the pics. I particulary like no 3.
nice one!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2008)

Most unusual looking culvert. Rather like those raised platforms. Cheers, Lithium.


----------



## yaz36 (Nov 15, 2008)

Amazing well lit photographs, 

Ace find, looks well interesting!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 15, 2008)

really like this one, esp with the ww2 history...nice1


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 15, 2008)

glorious pictures mate.Inrtigued by number 7 tho',there don't seem a lot of leeway between the river and the decking was it usable as an air raid shelter in times of heavy rain?


----------



## missfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah my first ever explore! Shame I knew nothing about light painting back then, I think I only took two pictures!

Your pics are great, nearly makes me wanna go back down there.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 16, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> glorious pictures mate.Inrtigued by number 7 tho',there don't seem a lot of leeway between the river and the decking was it usable as an air raid shelter in times of heavy rain?



In that picture, the river is actually about 6 feet below the platform. I suppose it was designed not to flood in heavy rain.

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 16, 2008)

That is a really great place. How did the graffiti get there if the stairs no longer exist? I take it you ented via a manhole or outflow?


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 16, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> That is a really great place. How did the graffiti get there if the stairs no longer exist? I take it you ented via a manhole or outflow?



Theres always a way


----------



## Underworld (Nov 18, 2008)

Pictures like this make me want to do some draining. Great shots you got going there.

Underworld


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 18, 2008)

Underworld said:


> Pictures like this make me want to do some draining. Great shots you got going there.
> 
> Underworld



This place is a great "starter" if you want to experience being underground. It has bits of everything in it. 
If anyone ever wants to do this one then PM me. I might even let you play on my urbex scooter.


----------

